
The Largest Land Vehicle on Earth – Bagger 288 - kumarski
http://i.imgur.com/vj8HNdD.jpg
======
stefs
for those who don't know joel veitch/rathergoods musical homage to the bagger
288:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEvfD4C6ow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEvfD4C6ow)

------
AstroJetson
I found the picture amazing and bit on watching the video that was posted.

There are lots of other video's about it, I wasn't a big fan of this one's
song. Lyrics were good, the chorus could use some work. (It caused a slight
flashback to "Badger Badger" days. )

I'm impressed that this thing is from 1978, I would have thought it was newer
engineering. But NASA's Crawler-Transporter still remains the largest self-
powered land vehicle in the world, and it was from 1965. I guess pocket
protector based engineering still rules.

------
emergentcypher
created to stop a threat to humankind that we must defend against

